# Remeron usage with Klonopin?



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I am visiting my Pdoc on Monday and I was hoping for some info. I was considering asking for Remeron. I currently take Klonopin 2-3 times per week as needed. How would taking remeron effect my Klonopin usage. I get good results from the Klonopin besides interdose withdrawal symptoms and would not want to risk the Pdoc taking me off of the K! Any advice appreciated!


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

They both go well together and if the remeron starts to work you can take less klonapin


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I take both of these, and everything goes fine, just be wary that I've noticed if you take your remeron and klonopin dose too close together you'll get really really drowsy. 
And always take your remeron dose before bed, not before going out anywhere, as it's a hypnotic. No other adverse effects to report on.

Ps - You use klonopin only 3 days a week and you get interdose withdrawl? man! I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

jim_morrison said:


> Ps - You use klonopin only 3 days a week and you get interdose withdrawl? man! I've never heard of that happening before.


I have been taking it for a few years and on occasion I have taken it 2-3 days consecutively and this is the only thing I can account for the withdrawal. I now experience some dehydration, achy joints, and agitation about 2 days after a dose. I also feel a little depressed and generally crappy until I take another dose.

BTW I usually take my Klonopin well before bedtime so I dont think it would be a problem with the Remeron. I am concerned about the possible/probable weight gain associated with Remeron. I could stand maybe 10 pounds but much more than this would definitely suck!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

You should be fine then, that seems to be the best way to take the combo in my experience, klonopin in the morning-afternoon, and remeron before bed. What dosage of klonopin do you usually take anyway? I've only been taking it since this year and currently only use about .5-1 mg prn. 

Don't be too worried about the weight gain associated with remeron anyway, I initially gained 11 pounds, which I've now completly lost, and I no longer get hunger cravings.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

jim_morrison said:


> You should be fine then, that seems to be the best way to take the combo in my experience, klonopin in the morning-afternoon, and remeron before bed. What dosage of klonopin do you usually take anyway? I've only been taking it since this year and currently only use about .5-1 mg prn.
> 
> Don't be too worried about the weight gain associated with remeron anyway, I initially gained 11 pounds, which I've now completly lost, and I no longer get hunger cravings.


I take 1-2 mg now depending on the time of day. For morning events I can get by with 1-1.5 mg and for evening events I usually need a little more. I usually take K for teaching a class or for being in crowds or gatherings. Thanks for the info on the weight gain.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh ok, so you said that youve been on klonopin for a couple of years, were you always taking 1-2 mgs? or did you start out on a lower dose at first? I'm currently trying to figure out the best klonopin dose to take by trial and error.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 12, 2009)

persistent1 said:


> I am visiting my Pdoc on Monday and I was hoping for some info. I was considering asking for Remeron. I currently take Klonopin 2-3 times per week as needed. How would taking remeron effect my Klonopin usage. I get good results from the Klonopin besides interdose withdrawal symptoms and would not want to risk the Pdoc taking me off of the K! Any advice appreciated!


I wouldnt think you would get withdrawl on the 2nd day after using klonopin PRN. Are you sure its not just the anxiety coming back with the klonopin out of your system?

I take klonopin 3-4 days a week and just recently took a 4 day straight break. Im going to try to take a week off here pretty soon. I think anybody who takes meds PRN needs to take med holidays.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

jim_morrison said:


> Oh ok, so you said that youve been on klonopin for a couple of years, were you always taking 1-2 mgs? or did you start out on a lower dose at first? I'm currently trying to figure out the best klonopin dose to take by trial and error.


I started with .05 mg but quickly increased to 1 mg. After some time I upped it to two milligrams to increase effectiveness. I occasionally use 2.5 mg in the evenings because they are not as effective in the evening due to meals or stress (not really sure) but to be able to give a speech in the evening I take 2.5 mg. I once took 3 mg for a really big event!


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Cast Away said:


> I wouldnt think you would get withdrawl on the 2nd day after using klonopin PRN. Are you sure its not just the anxiety coming back with the klonopin out of your system?
> 
> I take klonopin 3-4 days a week and just recently took a 4 day straight break. Im going to try to take a week off here pretty soon. I think anybody who takes meds PRN needs to take med holidays.


The med breaks used to work well for me but for the last year or so it has coincided with about the time the Klonopin should have cleared my system. Usually the second day. I did not have too much general anxiety before and the aching joints and crappy feelings seem to indicate withdrawal. I had the same problem with ativan after a year or so. I have been pretty careful about it too because I do not want to lose my magic bullet for big events such as family gatherings and speaking events. I can go 3-4 days without K but my dehydration and achy joints gets really bad. I feel like a 60 year old in a 39 year old body but as soon as I take more K I feel better again. I am hoping Remeron might help for the off days and maybe I can take longer K holidays without so many aggravations. Its not unbearable just annoying!


----------

